# Lionel fans?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey I don't see a whole lot of traffic in this area of the forum, myself I'm usually in slots and diecast--but I do love O Gauge and Lionel trains and have a small collection myself.

Just checking to see how many we have here before I start posting question about fixing some of my stuff...about to try and change the lights on a K-Line switcher that I've had since I was a kid.

Come out of the wood work model railroaders! Or even "seasonal" model railroaders like me!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Ya3 is usually out and about. I come in and ask a lot of questions regarding the techniques of building bases and mountains.
Welcome to the forum.
I am usually in the diecast section also.
Richard


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I love Lionel stuff but had to sell off a good bit of my stuff. I have just a couple cars and an engine left.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Gee, I'm more tuned into the Brass HO scale Steam stuff since I model the Norfolk & Western in the 1930's, and only 2 models are offered as 1930's, the Lifelike Proto2K Y3's and the Spectrum USRA 4-8-2 heavy. THATS IT! All other engines I have are metal/brass. 

There are LOTS of Lionel lovers who fix and rebuild O equipment. You should be able to find take apart guides, sources of parts, and suggestions on what to do on the web. The various model companies FANBASE also have histories of the locomotives and rolling stock and ways to identify what you have exactly. Rare and obscure models should NOT be repainted because it reduces the value.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The cool thing with lionel post-war stuff is that much of it IS common and great for tinkering, rebuilding, refinishing and running. You can get a book with manuals and parts sheets for most items too. I bought a nice locomotive on eBay for $15 and bought a couple of parts and got it running very easily and cheaply. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice to see some traffic in here...I'm really wanting that Halloween starter set...just seems like something fun to run throughout the spooky season. I wish it were a few bucks cheaper, I can't really validate spending that much money on something that's going to get a month's use before I switch everything over to my Christmas stuff...which will go 2-3 months out of the year.

If I can find that set for 200.00 I'd probably pull the trigger.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Friday, I got for free an "O" gauge Lionel 8902 engine and tender, a gondola car, and a red caboose. From the 70's I think. Also an alien biohazard and alien transport aquarium car. They're nice in OB's. Also, there is a transformer model 4860. I have no track. 

My space is above my garage cupboards in an "L" shape measuring 18" wide by 7' long one direction and 9' long the other direction. I can increase the width if needed to incorporate a wider turning radius.

It is my plan to buy track to fit the space for a round and round set up within the "L" pattern and the train to encircle my Aurora monster model collection and my Jim Beam Fish decanters. It should make an exciting adition to my display.

I am very excited about this project but know little to nothing about it except my experience with HO slot car layouts. 

Any feedback is appreciated and I will check back often for advice untill I am ready to start a build page here at Hobbytalk. Thanks in advance for any advice or opinions as this is my first experience.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I have several suggestions.
There are several books that you should read and I think that you should visit some railroad sites.
Here are some sites:
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

http://www.greatesthobby.com/wgh/obj...ullbooklet.pdf

http://www.polyweb.com/dans_rr/blog/...hp/archives/15

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/mode...ng_started.htm

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/getting_started

http://www.amazon.com/Basic-Model-Ra.../dp/0890243344
The first step in starting a layout is planning, not buying.

Buying stuff is actually the easy part. All it takes is money and a list of what you need. There are plenty of good vendors to choose from. See the thread above.

Figuring out what to buy is the hard part. That's where planning is important. It means having some idea of what you need for the layout you want to build.

Things to consider include what era you want to model. No point in buying modern diesel locomotives if you are modeling the 1940's.

Do you want to feature locomotives and rolling stock from a particular railroad or railroads? This will help determine the geographical setting for your railroad.

Or you can approach the other way around. Maybe you already know where your railroad will be located. If so, that may determine which railroad's equipment will be featured.

The type of track requires decisions, too. Do you want maximum realism or easiest setup, or something in between? Your answer will help determine which type and brands of track are best for you. There is no single answer that is best for everyone.

What part of model railroading most interests you? Some people like to operate a layout as realistically as possible. Others want to sit back and watch trains run through finely detailed scenery. Some enjoy the challenge of scratch-building each structure on their layout. Others purchase ready-made buildings but spend hours carefully detailing each locomotive.

Do you envision operating your railroad alone, or do you want a layout that will be operated by several people at the same time?

Are there some things that you absolutely must have on your layout? A turntable and roundhouse? A river? A large yard for making up trains? A coal mine? A farm? A city scene? Broad sweeping curves?

Make a list of these "must-haves" to guide your planning. These things are often referred to as the "givens" for your layout.

Make another list of things that you would like to have but aren't as important as the "givens." This secondary list is often called the "druthers."

With a list of "givens" and "druthers" you can start thinking about what is practical and impractical for you to accomplish. You can start to get an idea of how much space the layout will require and how much it is likely to cost. I think most model railroaders have faced the hard reality that there isn't space, time, or money to do it all.

Thinking about things like this should be your starting point for any layout, long before you worry about where to buy stuff.

I am not an expert but I have been taking notes.
If you want more notes, please let me know.
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

These are good things to know and I promise to keep you updated as I learn more. Thank you. At this time I know what I have and the space I have availble. With any luck, I should have everything I need and up and running by December. I promise to stay connected


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I just got an auto carrier car off ebay because I have these Hallmark 60s car ornaments and they look about the right size to go with the O gauge train. This is going to be a fun set up. I'm having fun just imagining it! Still no track because I got outbid but its been a long time since I ebayed so I need to try harder to win!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Just be patient and stay on track with the budget.:thumbsup:
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Computer guy thank you for the suggested reading! Very good information to help me get started.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Glad to help.
I am in the planning stages of my layout. My layout will be S scale or 1:64, but my trains are HO and O. I am more into the scenery than watching the trains go by. I want to have a quarry for my construction equipment, a mountain for my diecast to race down and a city for the rest to be displayed. I am still researching my ideas and making drawings and plans on how to incorporate my ideas.
The water and lakes and rivers is going to be the hardest part, I believe.
Still, I was told that it is better to plan and draw, model and tinker with what you want than it is to build it and then find out your mistakes the hard way.
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Tomorrow there is a train show at Will Rogers Memorial Center in Ft Worth and it said on the radio ad there will be 200 tables! I can't wait to go! I'm taking my 8902 engine and transformer along so hopefully they can be tested.

I'm also taking my Alien Biohazard tanker and FLoating Alien Aquarium car for possible trade. They're in OBs with 89.00 price stickers on them! They might be valuable in trade!

This is really exciting because I need track and inspiration and this show comes to town at the exact right time like it was meant to be! I am really excited to get started!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I hope the show went well and that you enjoyed yourself.
Did you get anything?
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Yes I had a great time. I learned that my 1980s engine was missing contacts and a very cheep engine that wasn't worth fixing, so I traded my Alien Aquarium Car for another engine, this time a real fine metal cast model. The Alien Transport had a 80.00 price sticker on the OB and the vendor was quite happy to make the trade. He gave me an auto transport as well!

Also aquired 28' of straight track and 12 more curve pieces. I chose to hang onto my cheepy transformer untill I know what my needs are as I was toldd it will work just fine. 

Funny. Lots of men and dads with young kids there but not many moms or female types! Just a little something I noticed.

So, here in a short time I'd like to start "my first build" topic and share with other interested model builders. Although I have experience at model building and HO slot track layout and desighn this is my first adventure into O gauge Lionel and hope to share with anyone interested here at Hobby Talk!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Glad you had fun.
Looking forward to the pictures and commentary on your build.
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I have gotten enough track off e-bay to begin my project can someone answer me a question before I begin?

I seem to have a heavier gauge 3 rail and a lighter gauge 3 rail. Both say Lionel. Perhaps this is O vs O27. 

They seem to fit together even though the track height is different. Will it cause problems if I use them together? I only have 4 curve and 2 straights of the lighter gauge track but it includes a terminal piece. The larger gauge is needed because I can use it to build the layout. There is no terminal piece for the larger gauge.

So is there any harm in combining the lighter track with the heavier track if I compensate fo the height difference?


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I am sorry that I don't have a clue on how to answer your question. I suggest do some research on the internet.
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thanks for your reply. These message boards are great even if somebody doesn't know. Soon as I'm ready to give a test run, I'll respond to my own question. Good to see activity on the train board!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I don't get in here more often. I don't see a problem as long as you make up the height difference. Track is track for the most part. The biggest issue will be what your train thinks of it. If it handles the transition between the two different types okay you should be fine.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thanks for the kind reply. I have discovered for myself the track joins together with each other and the transformer supplys current through the rails but unfortunetly I don't know what, the transformer isn't very strong or the engine doesn't work very good. Because it sputters and trys to go and I give it little pushes but it just wont chug along. Crumbs.

I've cleared my track space and layed my route although I havent fastened track to board yet. I'm a little discouraged because I have a real good plan and am really excited like a little boy at Christmas time but I didn't anticapate this problem. So now I have to find another train show or find a dealer who can test my engine and transformer and tell me whats up. 

I wish this was slotcars because I have mucho experience but these big old trains, I never dealt with before. I figured I'd build the layout, Lay the track, turn on the transformer and choochoo! but no such luck. There should be a dealer here in DFW some where.

When I'm all straight, I'll start my build thread. I'm very excited. My old lady thinks I'm goofy. Chuckle


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I think that any hobby a guy likes and it doesn't involve her, she is going to think your a little crazy.
Richard


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Have you started your build yet? What is the title going to be?
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Yes sir I have. I made a materials list, drew a chalk pattern on my garage floor and begun construction on the top of my cabinets as per my plan. Taking pictures as I progress. I will call it THE RED LINE

Time for total honesty now.

I have been here a member since 1998 and never once posted a picture of any model I ever built nor project I ever attempted. While I have no problems organizing my thoughts and creating topics, threads or posts, I have yet to learn to post a picture! 

I am humbled to admit I don't know how.

I have done some good work and taken pictures documenting my progress. It makes sence to me to complete a step and post my works as I move into the next phase. I'm ready now to load my first pictures.

I must learn the picture posting process and start this weekend. Keep a look out for a topic called THE RED LINE.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Talk with the slot car guys on posting pictures through Photobucket.
Or the Diecast guys. Most of the Customs guys can help you there.
Hobbytalk has constraints and Photobucket doesn't supposedly.
Richard


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Aurora Fan,
Go to www.photobucket.com and create an account there. It is FREE!
Once you create an account and log in...you can upload pictures. Follow the menu or drop downs to do that. 
Once you upload a picture...there is an area on the side of the page that has different codes...it is an area called Image Links.
There is Email & IM, Direct link, HTML code, and IMG code.
If you copy the IMG code...when you post info in a thread, you just copy the IMG code right into the body of the message that you are putting the info into.

The code looks something like this:...I added the *** inside of the command so it wouldn't actually post a pic but allows me to show you the code.

[***IMG]http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/MonsterModelMan/creatology-halloween-rubber-duck-frankenstiens-monster-duck-thumb.jpg[***/IMG]

The pic then would show up like this within your post:










I think you just need to make sure that the picture size isn't HUGE...
Hope this helps you.

MMM


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Hey Auroa Fan,
How goes the build?
I haven't seen the title on a new thread and there is nothing here.
Is it finished?
Hope all is well with you.
If I don't see a post before Christmas, let me wish you and yours a "Merry Christmas"
Richard


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thank you for your interest. I got a little behind from the season but will start my topic soon!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Looking forward to it.
It should be interesting.
Richard


----------



## cameronm (Dec 26, 2012)

love the frankenduck image


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pic but I thought I would share. I scored this as a recent b-day present from my uncle.

My trains wont be out and about again until...well right around It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown gets some play! He knows I love Peanuts and trains so it was awesome opening this up...especially since he's about to get his 1st set since he was a kid. Gonna be fun collecting with my uncle!


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

That looks like a nice gift.
What is your plan going to look like?
Richard


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

computer guy said:


> That looks like a nice gift.
> What is your plan going to look like?
> Richard


Hey sorry I haven't checked this thread in a long time!! I'm glad there's another fan in here :thumbsup:

Here are a few shots of my small Christmas layout. It's nothing too elaborate but it's fun. I don't have alot of room but this is approx 4x7 plywood that I reinforced with two 2x4's underneath so it doesn't sag and put it up on a pair of work horses here in the sun room.

Just for decorative purposes I put an old red, thick silk like table cloth on top of the wood and then go ahead with with the wiring and snow and stuff.

After that the track is just the Route Of The Nutcracker RTR set. The middle is just a few pieces of old 0 gauge track with lighted bumpers at both ends. I just throw a few cars on there for lumination and to act as a power source for the other accessories. Next year I'm going to connect that to the track itself and actually have everything functional.

Again with the space I have I end up switching cars and engines throughout the season..I actually run the Christmas Trolley a lot. It's quiet and the LED lights are BRIGHT! 

Here are some pics...


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I appologize for the bad pics! These were before my new camera, hope you get the idea though!


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Click to play..this is 2 years ago.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

The pictures are not too bad.
I really like the search light car and the Green car. That is one neat work car.
The lights are really nice also.
Thanks for sharing.
Richard


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Any interest in the coming new year? Just hoping to get a good solid group of 0 gauge chatters weekly! Hope you're all running some cool Christmas trains!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

PLEASE be careful with the cotton sheets! Use some white linen sheet so you reduce the chance of snagging a little cottonball into the gears.


----------

